# ec90 sl or ec90 slx fork for over 200 pound rider



## confuzshuz

I'm looking to get a new fork, but I'm not sure which one to get. I contacted easton, and I was told that the SLX will become flexy for 200 lbs+ as opposed to the SL. I'd like to know experienced users opinions. 
I weigh 230, to be exact.

THanks in advance


----------



## qwer

I'd go SL. Less $$, better suited for your weight, and you wouldn't notice the 50 gr. weight difference anyway.


----------



## zott28

I'm at 190lb and ride an SL for the reasons qwer stated. The weight savings is not worth the flex.


----------



## Mr. Scary

Are you serious? You weigh 230 lbs and are fretting about 50 grams? You should be on the EC70 with an aluminum steerer. This is why the really light components are all made in Europe (think AX Lightness, Schmolke, etc). The Euros have more sense than to even ask such a question when the answer is so obvious. I am sure you will want the full warranty for that EC90SLX when it fails too, despite being warned by Easton...


----------



## confuzshuz

Mr. Scary said:


> Are you serious? You weigh 230 lbs and are fretting about 50 grams? You should be on the EC70 with an aluminum steerer. This is why the really light components are all made in Europe (think AX Lightness, Schmolke, etc). The Euros have more sense than to even ask such a question when the answer is so obvious. I am sure you will want the full warranty for that EC90SLX when it fails too, despite being warned by Easton...


I currently have a carbon fork with an aluminum steerer. I'm trying to get away from the aluminum steerer.


----------



## CleavesF

I ride an SL. I'm a feather. If you need to lose 50 grams pee harder.


----------



## nelsonk

At 200 lbs, you may want to look for something stiffer than the Easton. If it has to be an Easton, definitely the SL. I'm 6' 145 and found the SLX too flexy for my piece of mind. I'd suggest maybe an Alpha Q, Wound-up, or Edge, or saving some weight someplace else on your bike.


----------



## Easton

Mr. Scary said:


> Are you serious? You weigh 230 lbs and are fretting about 50 grams? You should be on the EC70 with an aluminum steerer. This is why the really light components are all made in Europe (think AX Lightness, Schmolke, etc). The Euros have more sense than to even ask such a question when the answer is so obvious. I am sure you will want the full warranty for that EC90SLX when it fails too, despite being warned by Easton...


FYI we do not have weight limits for any of our products. The added weight of the SL does add some stiffness but both forks are plenty strong. 

Cheers, 

Easton


----------



## dadoflam

nelsonk said:


> At 200 lbs, you may want to look for something stiffer than the Easton. If it has to be an Easton, definitely the SL. I'm 6' 145 and found the SLX too flexy for my piece of mind. I'd suggest maybe an Alpha Q, Wound-up, or Edge, or saving some weight someplace else on your bike.


+1 - I weigh 215lbs and used both the 2007 and 2009 SLX as they came standard with my BMC's (the latter model is heavier and stiffer). Found both to be a little soft and did not provide precise cornering on descents - OK but tending to swing wider than intended. I tried an Edge Composites 1.0 road fork (288g uncut) and found the change dramatic - much stiffer in the fork legs and probably a tad softer in the steerer - the overall impact was huge - much more precise steering and was able to ride hands off (which I could never do with the SLX)
In short - don't listen to the bantamweight naysayers who tell you that you must ride a block of steel  and don't give up on the light weight bike ambitions - the SLX is robust but not the best performance choice for Clydes in my experience. If the EC1.0 is a bit expensive the 2.0 will be even stiffer and I would bet still lighter than the current model SLX90

Good Luck!


----------

